# Beethoven's 9th Symphony: an opera



## waltrautemeier (Nov 13, 2021)

Can anyone recommend me an "operatic" recording of Beethoven's Symphony nº9, op. 125, Coral? When I say operatic, I mean in it as dramatic, theatrical and passionate. I must say that I know the symphony was not made to be operatic, but I'm still looking for a recording that may be able to have those characteristics. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Beethoven; - Symphony No 9 'Choral'

Joan Sutherland, Marilyn Horne, James King , Martti Talvela,

Vienna State Opera Chorus*, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra* 
Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt

Try tis one .


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I've heard no performance that seems to narrate the implicit drama of Beethoven's 9th better than Furtwangler's performance for the reopening of the Bayreuth festival in 1951. It isn't hi fi, and there are live performance glitches, but it leaves us feeling that we've been through a mythical epic. The fervent orchestral announcement of the "big tune" in the finale, growing out of the abyss and flowering into ecstasy, is a drama in itself.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Woodduck said:


> I've heard no performance that seems to narrate the implicit drama of Beethoven's 9th better than Furtwangler's performance for the reopening of the Bayreuth festival in 1951. It isn't hi fi, and there are live performance glitches, but it leaves us feeling that we've been through a mythical epic. The fervent orchestral announcement of the "big tune" in the finale, growing out of the abyss and flowering into ecstasy, is a drama in itself.


Absolutely agree with this. Among the soloists Schwarzkopf especially shines and is absolutely divine here. The sound quality isn't great, but is very listenable. I've never heard anyone do the ninth quite like Furtwangler, and I mean that in a very, very good way. In addressing your point too, it is old school, big-band, and about as "operatic" as I think Beethoven's ninth should reasonably be done.

As a side note, many hardcore Furtwangler devotes prefer his earlier 1942 recording, but the sound quality on this one is truly bad, even with the best remastering (I've listened to it once, but the sound is truly a bit of a slog). The performance is also rather uncompromisingly angry and dark, but with an intensity that has been captured on very few recordings (listen to Furtwangler's wartime Coriolan Overture for an example in better sound of this intensity). You can listen to a sample in the best remastering I can find here: https://www.pristineclassical.com/products/pasc250?_pos=1&_sid=63aaa138d&_ss=r


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

There must be a better 9th with Furtwängler than Bayreuth. I only know this and the 1942 and agree that the sound on the latter is problematic. But I do find the Bayreuth rather lame in many respects, despite not a studio recording there are parallels to the differences between the 1951 studio *Schubert* 9th and the 1940s live recording (which fortunately sounds much better than the wartime Beethoven 9th).
In any case, I am of a different opinion and think that the 9th should be dramatic but more "oratoric" in the last movement. And good soloists, choir and sound quality help a lot and this rules at least comparatively against many historical recordings such as Furtwängler's. My recs would probably be a live Klemperer on Testament (1957 with Ludwig, Kmentt, Hotter) and the Karajan studio 1962. The choirs are good for their time but not for modern standards. Not sure about a dramatic 9th with a modern top notch choir (the Harnoncourt and Gardiner have good choirs but are a bit small scale overall).


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

The 1942 Furtwängler is absolutely magnificent in this regard. 

Christian Thielemann refered to this recording when he said about Beethoven's 9th something like this 'we do not play it as dramatically nowadays, because nowadays we do not have to worry about planes dropping bombs on us'.


----------



## JTS (Sep 26, 2021)

Kreisler jr said:


> There must be a better 9th with Furtwängler than Bayreuth. I only know this and the 1942 and agree that the sound on the latter is problematic. But I do find the Bayreuth rather lame in many respects, despite not a studio recording there are parallels to the differences between the 1951 studio *Schubert* 9th and the 1940s live recording (which fortunately sounds much better than the wartime Beethoven 9th).
> In any case, I am of a different opinion and think that the 9th should be dramatic but more "oratoric" in the last movement. And good soloists, choir and sound quality help a lot and this rules at least comparatively against many historical recordings such as Furtwängler's. My recs would probably be a live Klemperer on Testament (1957 with Ludwig, Kmentt, Hotter) and the Karajan studio 1962. The choirs are good for their time but not for modern standards. Not sure about a dramatic 9th with a modern top notch choir (the Harnoncourt and Gardiner have good choirs but are a bit small scale overall).


Agree about the Bayreuth Furtwangler 9th. Both the conductor and Legge were disappointed with it and despite its legendary status among some in reality it never appears to catch fire as it should. My recommendation among so many would be the 1977 Karajan which weaves voices and instruments together in the last movement. The effect is truly 'drunk with fire' at the end.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Next up - 
Beethoven Grosse fuge: an opera
https://www.scribd.com/document/343785520/Beethoven-s-grosse-fugue-an-opera-without-words-pdf


----------

